# Help with Schooling Antequera Area



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Calling expats with children or grand children

We are looking at moving out to Fuente de Piedra in September and am fishing for more information about the Primary Schools in Fuente / Antequera / Campillio and the high schools in Antequera / Campillio.

We seem to have been able to find most things out but not the schools, any help would be appreciated state, language or private schools would be great


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What ages are your children??

Jo xxx


----------



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Jo our boy will be 12 in a few days and will finish his first year at high school this summer and our daughter is 8 in May and is currently in year 3 at primary school.

Looking at you rearlier posts to a similar question i think the international schools will be way out of our price range for now probably looking at state schools

Thanks for the quick response

Steve & Sarah


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Hi Jo our boy will be 12 in a few days and will finish his first year at high school this summer and our daughter is 8 in May and is currently in year 3 at primary school.
> 
> Looking at you rearlier posts to a similar question i think the international schools will be way out of our price range for now probably looking at state schools
> 
> ...


Yes, there are a few threads on schooling, but I have to say that for a 12yo its best to go down the international route, as learning the language, the different lessons and curriculum at 12 is quite tough. Under about 10 and they usually adapt to the language a lot easier. It seems the younger they are the better. But obviously it depends on the child

Jo xxx


----------



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Jo we are of the same feeling but i doubt our budget would stretch to international schooling, i'll look across the threads to find out which schools are in our region and take it from there, Thx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Thanks Jo we are of the same feeling but i doubt our budget would stretch to international schooling, i'll look across the threads to find out which schools are in our region and take it from there, Thx


 Probably the one in Almunecar, I'm not sure if its NABSS registered, but take a look at the NABSS website Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=almuIschool&h=2500 yes it is on NABSS - I guess thats the nearest?????? http://www.almunecarinternationalschool.org/

Jo xxx


----------



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thx Jo you are a star


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Thx Jo you are a star


have a look at the *FAQs & useful info* thread above - there's a whole section on education


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Thanks Jo we are of the same feeling but i doubt our budget would stretch to international schooling, i'll look across the threads to find out which schools are in our region and take it from there, Thx


Just to but brutally honest - do NOT bring a 12 year old to Spain unless they already speak the language.

In my opinion (I have 3 teenagers at secondary school), your 12 year old will find it very hard to integrate and full-fill his potential whilst not speaking the language.

In my experience it takes about a year to learn Spanish (and, in our case Valencian) to a level that they can then use that language to be taught other subjects. By that time, they will be so far behind in the curriculum that it will be an up-hill struggle to pass anything.


Sorry to be so negative, but I really do feel that 12 is toll late to enter the state system without knowing any Spanish. If international school charges are too high for you, then I think you should reset your plans.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Just to but brutally honest - do NOT bring a 12 year old to Spain unless they already speak the language.
> 
> In my opinion (I have 3 teenagers at secondary school), your 12 year old will find it very hard to integrate and full-fill his potential whilst not speaking the language.
> 
> ...


harsh but possibly true - what worries me and did worry me with my own daughter is that by the time its apparent its not working out for them in the Spanish system, the kids are then behind with their English education/curriculum and are likely to fail with their GCSEs if you take them back, so end up with no qualifications, which doesnt bode well for their future in either country

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just to but brutally honest - do NOT bring a 12 year old to Spain unless they already speak the language.
> 
> In my opinion (I have 3 teenagers at secondary school), your 12 year old will find it very hard to integrate and full-fill his potential whilst not speaking the language.
> 
> ...



agreed - as the mother of two teenagers in the state system

it's very rare that a child of that age learns Spanish quickly enough & well enough to be able to 'catch up' & actually graduate from school with any qualifications at all

yes, they can repeat if they fail - but the have to take 'graduado' (the exams usually taken at age 16) by the time they are 18, and the different system means that you have to pass everything in order to get that certificate


it's not like the UK where you can pass a few subjects & get a GCSE for each subject one you pass - it's all or nothing here

I don't think I'd do that to my child unless there was no other option at all (for example a good job in Spain versus no job in the UK) - & even then I'd see if there was a way for the child to live with family in the UK until after GCSEs at least


----------



## Motley (Oct 24, 2009)

I believe that children have to attend the local state school where they live. 
I tend to agree about children of primary age adapting and those of secondary age not doing so well. 
Outgoing, confident children will probably be okay but for shy or introverted children it can be very hard for them.
It's important that you as parents have a reasonable level of Spanish in order to communicate or be communicated with when you speak to the teachers.


----------

